
The Accidental DBA - craigkerstiens
https://charity.wtf/2016/10/02/the-accidental-dba/
======
user5994461
> This morning there was yet another comment thread on hacker news about Yet
> Another outage involving MongoDB and data loss, this time by some company
> called “CleverTap”.

After hundreds of blog posts relating real life disasters with MongoDB, maybe
it's time to pick up that there is something wrong with MongoDB itself.

Sure, there's some case of half-assed sysadministration going on here and
there, but MongoDB is partially at fault for turning many issues[1] into a
case of "all systems are down, data is now inaccessible and the only salvation
is hardcore disaster recovery".

[1] Most of which don't exist in other databases.

